# How Would You Edit This Bracketed Landscape?



## bgran8 (Mar 21, 2014)

Follow this link: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ib7a1n2lbotccdg/0bkSoLCrcy to download a bracketed series of a Maui sunset I took this past June. The image itself is not incredible, but I am curious to see different techniques for editing. I did this once before with a picture from Death Valley, but this is a bracketed series.

Feel free to download the files and edit the picture as you normally would. I would say to just use what is actually in the image already, although if you want to replace the sky, go for it--I'd be curious to know how that is done. Also, it would be great if you could post what program(s) and techniques you use to achieve the final result. You can do an HDR if you want or just use one image.

Also, the files are on Dropbox. You don't need Dropbox to download the files, but if you don't have it and want to get it for cloud storage, you can use this link: https://db.tt/oBwlTLd2 to do so. We would both get an extra 500mb of storage if you use that link. No need to do so if you don't want Dropbox though, just thought I would put it out there.


----------



## SoullessPolack (Mar 22, 2014)

Great image! I would have loved to have been there for that sunset!

Here's my version. If you like it I can put the .psd file with all the layers/adjustments on dropbox for you to look at and play around with.

I used Photoshop CS6. To sum up what I did without writing an essay...first I blended the three exposures so it looked closer to what the eye sees, masking off certain areas. After that it was just playing with different adjustment layers.


----------



## SoullessPolack (Mar 22, 2014)

Wow, the colors I see in Photoshop certainly did not come through on that jpg. The jpg looks fine on my computer, but seems to change once posted. I wonder if it's in how the web browser renders it. I suggest downloading the file to your computer and viewing it there in your photo editing program.


----------



## bgran8 (Mar 23, 2014)

Looks great. Thanks for posting that. Did you export in srgb? I know when I've exported in ProPhoto before the colors don't look right.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Mar 23, 2014)

I took a swing at the first frame and got this.

Jim


----------



## bgran8 (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks for the edit. The underexposed shot helps the sun to stand out there.


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 24, 2014)

SoullessPolack said:


> Great image! I would have loved to have been there for that sunset!
> 
> Here's my version. If you like it I can put the .psd file with all the layers/adjustments on dropbox for you to look at and play around with.
> 
> I used Photoshop CS6. To sum up what I did without writing an essay...first I blended the three exposures so it looked closer to what the eye sees, masking off certain areas. After that it was just playing with different adjustment layers.


Nice work - and interesting username... I haven't downloaded the files, but that's probably how I'd render it as well.

bgran8, that's a beautiful shot/shots - are you going to post your version as well?


----------



## bgran8 (Mar 25, 2014)

I will add my version soon. My MacBook Pro is back at the Apple store getting the logic board replaced for the 3rd time. When I get it back, I'll post mine.


----------

